# يوجد لدينا ورق جدران بأشكال عصرية وفخمة ومن اجود الخامات الكورية وبأنسب الأسعار



## مسوقة26 (1 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم..
يوجد لدينا ورق جدران بأشكال عصرية وفخمة ومن اجود الخامات الكورية وبأنسب الأسعار
مستورد من مؤسسه زاد الخيرللتجارةElegantWall 
وبضمان خمس سنوات حسب الشروط والأحكام
والتوصيل لجميع انحاء المملكه
للزيار ه صفحتي علي الفيس بوك فيها جميع الصور بأسم ايلي قنت وول
الصور علي الطبيعه احلي بكثير والاسعار خيال:
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]سعر المتر ب 24 ريال والروله فيها 16 متر[/FONT][/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]للأستفسار مسؤول المبيعات صالح/0559112111[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]




[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT][/FONT]


[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT]


















































































































































































يوجد صور في الصفحه 2 
وتابع جديدنا علي الفيس بوك 
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?...8605&sk=photos






















[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## koko474 (5 فبراير 2012)

*رد: يوجد لدينا ورق جدران بأشكال عصرية وفخمة ومن اجود الخامات الكورية وبأنسب الأسعار*

بكم سعر النتر حفظكم الله


----------



## kafh (12 فبراير 2012)

*رد: يوجد لدينا ورق جدران بأشكال عصرية وفخمة ومن اجود الخامات الكورية وبأنسب الأسعار*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 




عرض مؤقت رفع مواضيعك يوميا 3 مرات مقابل 700 ريال 
3x30=300 مشاركة شهريا ومئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
مدة العرض اسبوع فقط وبترجع الاسعار السابقة 1600 شهريا
0505678580 ابو محمد ​


----------

